# 25 Times Turnover = Cloudy Water?



## Dan Crawford (17 Sep 2009)

Hi folks. I have a 240L Aquariums Limited tank and i'm using it for a project for PFK. It's a planted tank, i needed more flow so i got myself a TetraTec 2400, after adding this, i seemed to get some algae issues, staghorn and some weird green stuff growing on the substrate. I have the CO2 flying in there coz there are no fish in there, the diffuser is directly below the filter inlet. In light of this CO2/Flow problem, i whaked on a Fluval FX5 as well to total my flow rate at a 6000 LPH 8) This has been running for two days now and i have some cloudy water? I'm aware that i'm gonna be getting new bacteria in the new filter and it's possible that this is the problem but i thought only two days of running was a bit soon? Does anyone have any thoughts, i'm a bit stuck and the deadline is the end of the month


----------



## chilled84 (17 Sep 2009)

I totally agree with you! TOO SOON!  Give it a bit more time. As for the algaue issues, Im boggled. Is it heavy planted or light, If its a new setup surely nitrates wont be there in large amounts for algaue to use??   

But im just a beginer so i may be very wrounge, But at least ill try to shed some light.


----------



## chilled84 (17 Sep 2009)

i got it! 

its the plants! If its to heavy planted at first without a mature flter there will be amonia building up inside the tank and without the N groups there to consume it i think the algaue is! 

A BIG I THINK!  Im just learning!


----------



## Dan Crawford (17 Sep 2009)

Thanks for your efforts Chilled. I don't think i can blame the plants for it LOL The tank is around 4 months old and now had over 200 pots of plants in there. The TetraTec is mature and it's big enough for me to get in so there is a lot of bacteria in there. I'm a little lost about your suspicions regarding the correlation between a Nitrate and Ammonia but thats best left for another thread.

Thanks again for your efforts.


----------



## chilled84 (17 Sep 2009)

Holy C,,,P     Big enought for u to get into. Its 9. 30 and im new. Thats my reasons. You learn by error,


----------



## chump54 (17 Sep 2009)

how cloudy is it? I've had green water algae which was very white and cloudy, looked like a bacteria bloom but lasted ages and was cleared up with a UV.

200 pots!!!!!


----------



## Dan Crawford (17 Sep 2009)

Thanks Chump. I'm pretty sure it's not green water, you can see in there with no trouble, it's just not clear. I'm sorry thats a very poor explanation, i can't post a photo coz it's going in the mag.


			
				chump54 said:
			
		

> 200 pots!!!!!


Cheers, for the first 120 i had help from Saintly and Steve


----------



## BINKSY1973 (17 Sep 2009)

Maybe some Seachem Purigen in the filters would help to clear the water.

I have not used it myself, but have heard great things about it.

Cheers Gordon.


----------



## Dan Crawford (17 Sep 2009)

BINKSY1973 said:
			
		

> Maybe some Seachem Purigen in the filters would help to clear the water.


I'm certainly thinking about it, i've always wanted to try it. I would prefer to find the cause too


----------



## viktorlantos (17 Sep 2009)

The green stuff on your substrate is cyanobacteria (Cyanophyta) probably. This is normal i guess however you can beat that many ways. (CO2 not help with this).

Remove as much as you can then use full blackout for 3-4 days. With airation. After that remove the remaining part.

For my Nile Sand i use the ADA Phyton Git after water changes. This helped me and keeps my sand clear from algae. 
I drop regulary 1 drop per 5 liter after WC this keeps my sand clean.

Phyton Git thas the following instructions for this:

Cyanophyta Algae Control
1. Suck away Cyanophyta with a hose
2. Supply Phyton Git with a syringe to where the Cyanophyta was accumulating
3. Apply aeration and keep lighting turning off for approximately three days.
4. After three days, change the water in the tank(1/3 to /12) and remove remaining Cyanophyta.

Some otghers use peroxide but i hate that   

On cloudy water you may can help with additional bacterial products, like Tetra SafeStart, JBL Denitrol, ADA Bacter Ball (to the filter 1 ball / 60 litre), ADA Green Bacter.


----------



## Dan Crawford (17 Sep 2009)

Thanks for that in depth reply Victor!

The substrate algae isn't the typical Cyanobacteria, it does appear to be a bacteria due to it's rapid growth but it is like nothing i've see before. I have Phytongit and it rocks, however, due to the nature of this setup i can't, i can't say too much because it hasn't been published yet. Phytongit has worked wonders in my other tanks.

The more i think about it, the more likely it seems to be a bacteria bloom, i was just surprised that it's appeared this early.


----------



## Fred Dulley (17 Sep 2009)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> Thanks for that in depth reply Victor!
> I have Phytongit and it rocks, however, due to the nature of this setup i can't, i can't say too much because it hasn't been published yet.



That sentence alone is making me eager to read the publication when it comes out.



			
				Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> The more i think about it, the more likely it seems to be a bacteria bloom, i was just surprised that it's appeared this early.



I truly think it is a bacterial bloom, Dan.


----------



## George Farmer (17 Sep 2009)

Hiya mate

Have you considered using Rowaphos, less flow and a heater cable?  Just kidding.    

It does sound like bacterial bloom but it very weird how it's happened now, as your EX2400 should prevent that.  

Is there anything you've changed except for adding a new filter to the existing set up?

I have some ADA Green Bacter that you're welcome to try out.  Smells awesome if nothing else!

I wonder if UV may help too?

It's not what you need eh?  Deadlines deadlines [crack that whip]


----------



## Dan Crawford (17 Sep 2009)

Fred Dulley said:
			
		

> That sentence alone is making me eager to read the publication when it comes out.


It should be an interesting article, well, i hope so  


			
				Fred Dulley said:
			
		

> I truly think it is a bacterial bloom, Dan.


Thanks mate.


			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Have you considered using a heater cable


 Can i borrow yours?   


			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> I have some ADA Green Bacter that you're welcome to try out. Smells awesome if nothing else!


 Cheers pal, get it in the post 8) 


			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> It's not what you need eh? Deadlines deadlines [crack that whip]


Init


----------



## Themuleous (22 Sep 2009)

Could the additional flow have disturbed the substrate, releasing nutrients which then lead to the bacterial bloom?

Sam


----------



## Dan Crawford (22 Sep 2009)

Thats a possibility since it certainly did disrupt the substrate although i'm not sure if the nutrients _could_ create a bacteria bloom?

It is getting worse and Tonser has lent me a UV so i'm gonna pop that on tonight and see how it goes.


----------



## TDI-line (22 Sep 2009)

You could always try these Dan..   

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... 500wt_1182

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... 500wt_1182


----------



## Stu Worrall (28 Nov 2009)

how did you get on with this dan? got a bit of green water in my new tank at the mo but sounds like yours wasnt green


----------



## andyh (28 Nov 2009)

Hey dan, hope your good?

Have you got any stone or rocks in there?


----------

